# Help from previous takers...Review Tips (Sections and Topics)



## cparanal (Jan 10, 2009)

I started reviewing the IBC and basically handpicked the topics which I most likely think would be included in the test. Do you have any advice as to which topics to really focus on? I feel like I'm spending a lot of time on Masonry (I am not even sure if that's even as equally important as Concrete and Steel). And Wood is another nightmare too.

I will also study the ASCE and AIC codes. I am thinking that those codes would be ample for Structural. I will just use CERM for the rest of the topics.

Your thoughts...


----------



## Jtiger (Jan 29, 2009)

cparanal said:


> I started reviewing the IBC and basically handpicked the topics which I most likely think would be included in the test. Do you have any advice as to which topics to really focus on? I feel like I'm spending a lot of time on Masonry (I am not even sure if that's even as equally important as Concrete and Steel). And Wood is another nightmare too.
> I will also study the ASCE and AIC codes. I am thinking that those codes would be ample for Structural. I will just use CERM for the rest of the topics.
> 
> Your thoughts...


I took the structural PM the first time and there were a lot of IBC questions on there and a few ASCE. There were a few wood and masonry questions. I remember one bridge question. The majority were concrete and steel. KNOW YOUR ACI code book. Thankfully, when I was in college we used that code book for everything.

The analysis was very reasonable but some of the word questions were pretty tricky, however I don't do traditional structural engineering where I work.

I would concentrate on concrete, steel, and know your design code books. At the very lease take all the references you can get your hands on to give you a shot. Good luck.


----------



## IlliniASU (Feb 9, 2009)

I agree with Jt, but definitely make sure you are still looking up things in the NDS and the ACI 530. It may be an easy question but if you are not familiar with those codes then you will not be able to answer the question in a reasonable amount of time. Breyer for wood and Amrhein for masonry are both great resources.

If you are not a bridge person, then just do a cursory review of the AASHTO LRFD 3rd edition. Know where things are and how the load combinations work, but I wouldn't spend a whole lot of time on it. You aren't likely to see a whole lot of bridge questions.

Focus on member design and analysis. Member design is where the majority of your points will be earned. You will also be able to get easy points by knowing where things are in the IBC and the ASCE 7. Same goes for the ACI. I don't recall much on prestressed, but it wouldn't hurt to brush up on that either.

Also bring along a good foundation design book.

Good luck!


----------

